# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Afvallen met een chronische ziekte

## Isabel

Haai iedereen!

Ik ben al jaren chronisch ziek, hiervoor was ik altijd maatje model, maatje 36-38 ben 180 cm lang dus was altijd erg tevree, daarnaast was ik echter wel heel vaak ziek, op den duur werd ik hierbij ook heel erg moe en kwamen ze erachter dat mijn lichaam geen vitamine B11 en B12 kan opnamen (maken) deze krijg ik dus altijd ingespoten, echter toen mijn vitamine B level eindelijk normaal was bleef ik moe, en na jaren lang dokteren zijn ze tot de conclusie gekomen dat ik ME heb (chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom) ik ben altijd extreem moe, heb overal pijn, kan me slecht concentreren, hierdoor ook in een depressie geraakt, ik slik antidepresiva om dit te ondersteunen (om niet weer in een depressie te glijden, wat heel moeilijk is als je je altijd #%#% voelt.

Maar goed ik ben nu 24 en ben sinds mijn 19-20e ongeveer 30-35 kg (woog 60-65 kg) aangekomen, eerst geleidelijk, toen ben ik ook nog gestopt met roken, aan mijn medicatie begonnen, uiteindelijk bereikte ik een gewicgt van 85 kg (20 kg meer dus als in het begin) totdat ik na jaren weer een vriendje kreeg en nu ben ik in een maand tijd 10 kg aangekomen en weeg 95 kilo. Op gewicht blijven kost al extreem veel energie voor mij en heb ook nog een baan (die ik eigenlijk al niet kan volhouden) met het opnieuw verdelen van mijn aandacht kom ik gewoon energie tekort (en geloof me ik doe niets speciaals want ik kom nooit de deur uit, kan niet sporten, kan geen actieve hobbies uitoefenen, het enige lichamelijk wat ik kan doen ik van mijn ouders huis naar mijn huis lopen (circa 50 meter) en mn hondjes (korte stukjes) uitlaten.

NU HET PROBLEEM:

Ik MOET echt afvallen, ik krijg NOG MEER pijn omdat ik te zwaar word, ik weet elk pondje gaat door het mondje maar ik ben een emotie-eter, als ik me rot voel eet ik (eigenlijk dus altijd) en heb altijd honger. Een cirkel dus want hoe meer ik aankom des te rotter ik me voel en meer pijn ik heb.
Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd maar dit kost extreem veel energie, ik heb zon ziekenhuis dieet geprobeerd (te zwaar emotioneel en lichamelijk) gewoon niet snoepen alleen maar normale maaltijden (val ik niet van af maar blijf ik wel stabiel door) sporten kan ik dus niet, heel soms als ik een goede dag heb kan ik pilates doen maar dan boet ik weer s'avonds vanwege de pijn.
Een dietist verteld me dat ik de oorzaak van mijn emotionele eetprobleem moet weghalen, dus mijn reactie: nu graag ik haal heel graag mijn ME weg (slaat dus echt nergens op, heb af en toe het gevoel dat die mensen er voor hele simpele gevallen zitten en zodra het moeilijk word gaan ze mentaal lopen doen)
Ik weet zelf ook wel hoe het moe alleen de vraag is HOE? met mijn lichaam is niet bepaald alles mogelijk.

Zijn er mensen die net als mij lichamelijk niet veel kunnen maar toch succesvolle verhalen hebben, dan hoor ik deze graag!

Tips en trucs zijn altijd welkom zolang deze reeel zijn heb geen zin in mensen die zeggen dat ik gewoon ouderwets mijn doorzettingsvermogen moet vertrouwen en sporten en goed eten want dan raad ik je aan nogmaals mijn verhaal te lezen zoals de zorgverzekeringen zeggen; ik ben niet standaard ;P

liefs 


Isabel

----------


## Wendy

Hai Isabel,

Ik las je verhaal en ik moest er veel aan denken. Ik heb geen chronische ziekte, dus kan ik je geen gelijksoortig verhaal vertellen. Ik herken me alleen in het emotie-eter. Ik doe nu aan yoga en dat maakt me rustiger. Hierdoor eet ik minder. Ik weet niet in hoeverre je in staat bent om bijvoorbeeld yoga te doen, maar ik vind het niet inspannend, juist ontspannend. Misschien is dit wat voor jou of misschien is het voor jou wel inspannend. Dat kan ik niet voor jou zeggen.

Sterkte

Wendy

----------


## sjakie123

Hallo, ik ben nu 170 lang en weeg 88 ik denk dat ik een normaal gewicht heb, maar weet het niet zeker. Is het normaal als je buikomtrek100 is. Alleen mijn buik is heel erg ja blubberig. Mensen pesten me er ook mee. Ze trekken dan mijn shirt omhoog en boksen dan tegen mijn buik aan hoe het blubbert.

----------


## Agnes574

Sjakie,
Zit maar één ding op dan...dat blubberige zal opgehoopt vet zijn...begin maar met je buikspieroefeningen!!!
Als ik ernaast zit moet je 't me zeggen hé!

grtz Agnes

----------


## Lindaatje

Hoi hoi
Ik heb ook een cronische ziekte en ik moet ook afvallen, dat doe ik door gezond af te vallen dus niet zo'n vreselijk crash dieet of pillen of wat dan ook. Daar krijg je een Jo Jo effect van en ook je huid kan niet wennen aan de verschillen in je lichaam.
Als je gaat lijnen, moet je het rustig aan doen. Een pond per week is oke.
Daarbij oefeningen voor je buik, benen en dergelijke voor zover het kan.
Mensen in een rolstoel die ik goed ken doen zo goed mogelijk ook hun oefeningen dus het kan best hoor.
Ik wens je heel veel succes

Linda

----------

